# Static Suspension for facial paralysis



## janjones (Aug 11, 2009)

My ENT performed a Rhytidectomy and static reanimation of facial palsy with AlloDerm.  I'm thinking 15828 and 15335.  Any other suggestions?  Thanks


----------

